# Dash camera question



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone fitted a continuous loop dash cam? Plenty of plug and play models on the market but I am interested to know if they can be fitted discretely and without wires showing. :?:


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=325829

Blackvue DR500GW-HD

I'll be going down this route when my TT arrives.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

call me Ishmael said:


> http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=325829
> 
> Blackvue DR500GW-HD
> 
> I'll be going down this route when my TT arrives.


Thanks for the link, looks tidy. not much room behind the TT rear view mirror. Keen to know if anyone has already fitted one.


----------



## TootRS (Apr 21, 2009)

Gerry D said:


> call me Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=325829
> ...


Yes I have, I wouldn't be without it.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have just bought the mini 0801 dash cam, fairly basic camera but does the job well. I liked this one because it has a viewing screen. It is easily hidden behind the rear view mirror, cant see anything at all from the drivers seat.
Jenny


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks *TootRS* and* Jenny*, I'll check them both out.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

£39.99 - just has to be a bargain. Check the video - not the best resolution though it has to be said...

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/intempo-hd-a ... Mobile+Fun


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

igotone said:


> £39.99 - just has to be a bargain. Check the video - not the best resolution though it has to be said...
> 
> http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/intempo-hd-a ... Mobile+Fun


Thanks for the link Igotone. The name says it all, at that price worth getting for the countless fun stuff to try out. 720p (not too terrible) and waterproof housing got to be worth a try. Cheers.


----------



## DD1988 (Feb 6, 2014)

Might be worth getting one which records 'events' when parked. Been looking at getting one, wish I had sooner as going to be paying the price of a hit and run (parked) :x


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

DD1988 said:


> Might be worth getting one which records 'events' when parked. Been looking at getting one, wish I had sooner as going to be paying the price of a hit and run (parked) :x


Sorry to hear about your hit and run.  Good point to consider, cam being active when parked, so will have to be permanently wired too.


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

Gerry D said:


> DD1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Might be worth getting one which records 'events' when parked. Been looking at getting one, wish I had sooner as going to be paying the price of a hit and run (parked) :x
> ...


If you're going down to Blackvue route or any wired in permanent recording dash cam, I'd suggest you get one of these as well...

http://www.blackvuehd.co.uk/Power_Magic_Pro.php

"The Power Magic is a device that automatically cuts the power to the BlackVue Drive Recorder according to the configured voltage - the power is cut if the voltage drops below the configured value, or the configured timer - the power is cut if the configured time has elapsed, to prevent the battery of the vehicle being discharged. This product can be self installed but we would recommend that it is fitted by a professional auto electrician."


----------



## Flex2511 (Mar 6, 2014)

Might not be exactly what you need bit I use my Gopro HD hero 3. It has built in Bluetooth that I control using my ipad in the car, it can be set to constantly record straight to your device and then deleted at the end of the day. It's not the most subtle but gets a huge field of view so perfect to show front some of the sides.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

There was quite a good discussion on this topic a while back, see viewtopic.php?f=19&t=200370&hilit=camera


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

call me Ishmael said:


> Gerry D said:
> 
> 
> > DD1988 said:
> ...


Thanks for the link, I was worried about how to prevent the battery draining. So far I've shortlisted 3:
(1) Blackvue 500, looks the more professional unit. Probably need a professional installation though
(2) Mini 0801 tiny camera (thanks for the post Jenny)
(3) Mio Muvue 388. Has added safety camera notification feature
Thank to all for the posts and feedback


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

Also for consideration, that particular blackvue unit also features wifi streaming to a smartphone or web browser.

Useful for the initial set up or for remotely viewing you car from a distance up to 30m.

Edit: For the record I have no affiliation with any dashcam manufacturer :lol:


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

call me Ishmael said:


> Also for consideration, that particular blackvue unit also features wifi streaming to a smartphone or web browser.
> 
> Useful for the initial set up or for remotely viewing you car from a distance up to 30m.
> 
> Edit: For the record I have no affiliation with any dashcam manufacturer :lol:


Thanks Ishmael. Heading toward the Blackvue unit now, looks very discrete from outside and I like the remote access feature, thanks again


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

Gerry D said:


> call me Ishmael said:
> 
> 
> > Also for consideration, that particular blackvue unit also features wifi streaming to a smartphone or web browser.
> ...


No probs mate 

I'll have mines fitted almost as soon as I pick up my TT.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> There was quite a good discussion on this topic a while back, see viewtopic.php?f=19&t=200370&hilit=camera


Thanks for the topic link, just checked out the thread lots of info. Confusing myself now, was dead set on the Blackvue unit but concerned that I would have to remove it after reading some reviews saying not discrete and easy to see from outside.. Now think i will probably need to be able to remove it easily.


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

Ultimately, it's a trade off (as with most things). Due to the nature of the dashcams, mounting directly in front of the windscreen is inevitable and to that end every single dashcam will be visible if you're out to look for one.

Other alternatives will be available, for instance a bullet cam mounted inside the Audi grille - you will need to install a fixed hard drive (for instance in the glove box). I know it's possible but as to whether it will give you loop recording - I do not know.

If you're truly after a covert dashcam, have you considered a rear view mirror replacement model?










Again it looks relatively covert, but would still be visible under scrutiny.

A 'bargain' at under 50 quid, however I would personally question the long term reliability of such units. At the end of the day, a dashcam by definition is designed to capture an accident event and in part apportion the liability of a given party (be it you or them).

I went through the same motions as you - and by the sounds of it a similar thought process...I wanted the most inconspicuous unit available. In the end, I went for the Blackvue front and rear dash cam as it ticked the most boxes (for me) and had positive reviews and longevity.


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

What's the problem with it being detectable? Is it because it can be nicked or it warns others?


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

moro anis said:


> What's the problem with it being detectable? Is it because it can be nicked or it warns others?


Similar to sat-nav/ valuables on display encourages smash-and-grab thieves.


----------



## DD1988 (Feb 6, 2014)

Just a heads up, have stumbled across a 10% discount code for blackvue products from their website.

The code is dlm10 think it's only valid for march.


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

Gerry D said:


> moro anis said:
> 
> 
> > What's the problem with it being detectable? Is it because it can be nicked or it warns others?
> ...


To be honest, you'll be hard pushed to find a dash cam that is not detectable?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

call me Ishmael said:


>


I know the guy that owned this car, he's a highly regarded hair stylist in Wakefield.

I agree with TootRS, wouldn't be without the camera for little over £200 its well worth having. Does all that you would need. Better than a goPro in many regards too when it comes to getting a few nifty videos of your driving/car as it records excellent audio, which the go pro struggles like hell with.

We both have the BlackVue 500 fitted, my only issues to date are occasionally formatting the SD card to keep it running well. I accidentally loaded the wrong firmware somehow (their installation software via the website is crap, but hey, its knocked together my dog eating koreans) so this was problematic.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback. 
Think I agree Ishmael they probably are all detectable from outside, yet to see how conspicuous the Mini 801 (Jenny's choice) is from outside, it looks tiny. 
TondyRSuzuka, you have a Blackvue, is it easy to remove?
Thanks for the discount heads-up DD1988.


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

Gerry D said:


> Thanks for the feedback.
> Think I agree Ishmael they probably are all detectable from outside, yet to see how conspicuous the Mini 801 (Jenny's choice) is from outside, it looks tiny.
> TondyRSuzuka, you have a Blackvue, is it easy to remove?
> Thanks for the discount heads-up DD1988.


This youtube video shows how easy it is to remove the Blackvue 500 unit from your car.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCv99q5wOeg#t=60


----------



## call me Ishmael (Feb 26, 2014)

Taken from here: http://dashcamtalk.com/mini-0801/










Whilst the mini 801 is a compact dash cam, it is still viewable to those who are close up to the vehicle.

Perhaps you should look at a unit like the one below:
http://www.emergencyequipmentshop.co.uk ... p-759.html

it seems that you could mount this set up within a grill and route the wires through the engine firewall -allowing connection to the recording unit (fitted in glove box).

Edit: There is no mention of the SVC451GPS's heat resistance (particularly for an engine fitting) - something which is an overlooked feature of a quality dashcam.

However as Hunter S Thompson once said you 'buy the ticket, take the ride'.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

call me Ishmael said:


> Gerry D said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the feedback.
> ...


Thanks Ishmael, a few related videos should help if I do the installation.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

I need to bring this thread back to life.
Bought myself a mini 0801 (originally recommended by Jenny) for a trial and trying to work out best position to fit. Couple of short trial runs (blue-tak holding camera in place) and video quality appears pretty good. 1080p, easy to uncouple camera from the base, much smaller than the Blackvue and less than £70. Worth a try, if it doesn't work out I'll relegate to rear view or put it in my wife's car and try a Blackvue.
Couple of questions:
(1)	Can anyone recommend what to use to tape or tak the cable discretely to the back of the rear view mirror? 
(2)	Has anyone fitted the Power magic (battery saver) and any idea how long cameras can be run without draining the battery?
Gerry D


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Dont know about the battery saver. Why would you tape the cable to the back of the mirror? Mine runs about 2 inches up the glass and then tucks into the head lining. Looks ok, dont really notice its there.

Jenny


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> Dont know about the battery saver. Why would you tape the cable to the back of the mirror? Mine runs about 2 inches up the glass and then tucks into the head lining. Looks ok, dont really notice its there.
> 
> Jenny


Trying to find a spot that is easy to remove the camera and not too visible from outside: 3 pics: (1) I think is how you have your one installed (please correct me if I'm wrong). I like that it is not visible from driver side but couple of inches of cable showing from outside, (2) is my idea yesterday cable taped to mirror, (3) had another play lunch-time and think this is probably least visible from outside when camera removed dark sun-band at top of screen hides the base and cable well.


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I will try to take a picture tomorrow. Its higher up than picture one but my mirror is different to yours.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Anyone tried this type of thing ?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rearview-Mirror ... B008CDT7FQ

https://www.chinavasion.com/china/whole ... recording/


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

They reviewed a similar device on the Gadget Show a few months back and it was pretty impressive but about £150 I think. Was going to look deeper into it but haven't done so yet.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

moro anis said:


> They reviewed a similar device on the Gadget Show a few months back and it was pretty impressive but about £150 I think. Was going to look deeper into it but haven't done so yet.


There seems to be a few around with varying prices


----------



## rajanm1 (Feb 1, 2014)

blz-8027 said:


> Anyone tried this type of thing ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rearview-Mirror ... B008CDT7FQ
> 
> https://www.chinavasion.com/china/whole ... recording/


the china one is out of stock which is a shame as i was after a front and back camera, inconspicuous mirror style dashcam with a screen :? 
Does anyone know of any others?


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

blz-8027 said:


> Anyone tried this type of thing ?
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rearview-Mirror ... B008CDT7FQ
> 
> https://www.chinavasion.com/china/whole ... recording/


Did consider that type but not keen to lose the auto dimming mirror


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

One member on here recommend the black view camera, all being well I should be ordering one next week


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

rajanm1 said:


> blz-8027 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone tried this type of thing ?
> ...


http://www.chinavasion.com/china/wholes ... ht_Vision/


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

davelincs said:


> One member on here recommend the black view camera, all being well I should be ordering one next week


Blackvue is 2nd on my list but it is a lot bigger than the mini 0801.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

This one sounds good ,cant see how its powered though ?

http://www.chinavasion.com/china/wholes ... Bluetooth/


----------



## UberJim (Mar 10, 2014)

Looking at the description it looks like it just plugs into the cigarette lighter socket with a wire from the back of the mirror which they have photoshopped out to make it look tidy


----------



## DD1988 (Feb 6, 2014)

Finally managed to install my dash cam, thought I'd share..


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

i can recommend the blakvue camera, mine came last week, i have been using it and generally playing about with it,the wifi now works with both my i phone and i pad,very good quality video and photos, just need to get it installed in the tt


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

I have one of these but its quite a lot larger than everything I've seen so far, mainly because of the LCD screen on the back. I can't comment on image quality yet either as I'm currently carless till repair work is carried out


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

] I have one of these but its quite a lot larger than everything I've seen so far said:


> Do you have a battery charger? They work fine connected to one of them


----------



## hawkerusa (Apr 21, 2013)

For anyone who's looking, here a few liks to really good dash cam guides. Techmoan has some great information on the pros and cons of dash cam features along with actual video performance. While he seems to stay with the low, to medium price range, he actually gave the iTracker Mini0801 a good review. On Amazon, it has one of the best user reviews (at least here in Germany). Personally, this would be my choice for a mid-priced, single camera unit. It also has an optional hard wire kit that will monitor power to avoid draining your battery.






Here's a review of a ton of different dashcams.

http://dashcamtalk.com/


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Back to the drawing board..........mini 801 faulty after about an hour of trials. Shame, it's a small camera with good quality video. Could not access the menu to change settings. Doesn't inspire confidence. Not sure if it's worth trying another one. Has anyone been running mini 801 or Blackvue without faults for a reasonable time?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

I have had mine about 6 weeks now and no problems yet
Jenny


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Jenny H said:


> I have had mine about 6 weeks now and no problems yet
> Jenny


Thanks Jenny. Do you leave it in place permanently?


----------



## Jenny H (Aug 25, 2013)

Yes i just leave it in there. Take it out now and then to check on the videos. Had a plonker on a push bike nearly planted himself on my bonnet the other week, it was handy to look at the video just to check what happened. 
Jenny


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

I agree it is interesting to review footage, had a BMW so intent on getting in front this morning he squeezed between me and a moped in nose to tail traffic almost took the moped out.
Think I'll have to ponder this for a few more weeks, see if yours last a while longer. Meanwhile I found a neat phone app (Voyager) works fine, don't want to leave the phone cooking for too long though so only a temporary solution.


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/AUDI-CAR-KEY- ... 3a8e24cb95


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Why would anyone make a camera look like a key fob? If you leave it on your dash you're asking for trouble.


----------



## Fizzleh (Jan 22, 2014)

Managed to give the Drive Pro a good go. I haven't secured it properly to the windscreen yet so excuse the bouncing about. I was also in a tiny Peugeot rental car for the first 2 videos. I just got my car back today so the last video was from the TT in Richmond Park. Sorry but there is also no sound in either of them. Enjoy!

1st Test





2nd Test





3rd Test after upgrading firmware


----------



## Jarndyce (Mar 16, 2012)

Gerry D said:


> Back to the drawing board..........mini 801 faulty after about an hour of trials. Shame, it's a small camera with good quality video. Could not access the menu to change settings. Doesn't inspire confidence. Not sure if it's worth trying another one. Has anyone been running mini 801 or Blackvue without faults for a reasonable time?


What faults did you get? Were they related to the firmware issues mentioned on the Dashcam site?

Must admit, the 801 looks like a good compromise, but not if it's unreliable.


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

I have the 801 with the screen too, no gps. I have just popped it in about 3 month's ago and left it, seems to work pretty good, video quality is very good.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

Jarndyce said:


> Gerry D said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the drawing board..........mini 801 faulty after about an hour of trials. Shame, it's a small camera with good quality video. Could not access the menu to change settings. Doesn't inspire confidence. Not sure if it's worth trying another one. Has anyone been running mini 801 or Blackvue without faults for a reasonable time?
> ...


I think my problem was hardware related, the unit worked ok for a few short trials but then the button to access the menu options would not work. Sent back reluctantly. I am going to wait and watch for a few weeks, see how others get on.


----------



## Gerry D (Oct 29, 2013)

richard- said:


> I have the 801 with the screen too, no gps. I have just popped it in about 3 month's ago and left it, seems to work pretty good, video quality is very good.


Thanks Richard. Do you remove the camera to play back the video or just the card?


----------



## richard- (Jul 12, 2011)

I take out the mem card  it is very easy to remove from the bracket if you need to take the camera out.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

hawkerusa said:


> For anyone who's looking, here a few liks to really good dash cam guides. Techmoan has some great information on the pros and cons of dash cam features along with actual video performance. While he seems to stay with the low, to medium price range, he actually gave the iTracker Mini0801 a good review. On Amazon, it has one of the best user reviews (at least here in Germany). Personally, this would be my choice for a mid-priced, single camera unit. It also has an optional hard wire kit that will monitor power to avoid draining your battery.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some very useful links there, thanks. Thinking of getting one of these.
Been looking at my screen thinking where I could best locate a camera and it crossed my mind - Surely with the camera stuck in the front screen and clearly on view it will be a potential target for thieves. Its like going back to the early days of sat navs stuck on the windscreen getting nicked.
Or is this not the case.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

I found this little gem on YouTube today and thought I would pass it along. One of the nicest and most discrete dual camera dash-cams I've seen yet. Here's a quick rundown on the specs:

KOONLUNG K1S 2-CHANNEL FULL HD + GPS HIDDEN DRIVING RECORDING SYSTEM http://www.koonlung.com/productview_33.html

• Two 1080p cameras with simultaneous recording of the front and back channels
• Ambarella 528MHz A7LA70 chipset
• Omni-Vision 1/2.7" CMOS sensors
• Max Resolution: 1920×1080 30fps (20M front and back)
• SD card supports up to 32GB
• Display LCD: 2.7" 16:9 HD 960x240
• GPS + speed cam: Optional

What I really like about this unit is that the controller can be located in the glove box (or anywhere you'd like) and the two small cameras can be very discretely placed on the front and rear windows. Might be a bit tricky for us convertible owners, but I might just go with this one.

Price is on the high end at £220.00 (Amazon.uk.co) but you can see for yourself in this YouTube video:






Here's a nice install video with some thoughts about setting it up, placement of the cameras, hardwiring, etc.


----------

